# Speed Probleme, von heute auf morgen..



## Netos (26. September 2004)

Hallo Turtolianer 

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Seit etwa 3 Tagen habe ich das gefül, das mein I-Net bzw mein Nootebook net mehr IO ist. Bei gewissen seiten (kann kein muster erkennen) vorallem Foren geht die Ladezeit sehr lange, meistens aber wird nur die leere seite angezeigt, jedoch auch noch nach ner Minute. Also ich vorhin die seite http://www.tutorials.de aufruf, wurde nur das Logo geladen, der rest nicht, danach hab ich mich bei meinem Windows benutzer neu angemeldet und hatte wieder die "normale" geschwindigkeit, jedoch hält die nicht lange. 
Auf bestimmten seiten geht es jedoch auch wenn andere seiten "hängen" immer noch akteptabel schnell. 
hmm ob ich was verändert hab? Hab mir diverse progs zugetan, wie z.b. norton Personal Firewall und Steganos Anonym... jedoch hab ich diese auch schon ausgeschaltet und deaktiviert, ohne erfolg. 

Würde mich sehr über irgend eine Form von Hilfe freuen! Danke vielmals im voraus!

schöne grüsse,

Netos

P.s. Hoffe ich konnte den sachverhalt einigermassen verständlich rüberbringen


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

Das könnte an den Programmen liegen, deinstallier die mal zum Testen.
Oder ist es bei anderen PCs auch der Fall?
Es könnte eventuelle auch an deinem Provider liegen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

